# Counting



## norgeskog (Mar 29, 2005)

Need help, when we say 20 it is twenty, when we say 10 it is ten.  Why not say, to make things  uniform, one-te for 10, one-te-one for 11, one-te-two for 12, one-te-three for 13, and so on.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 29, 2005)

AHHHH Grasshopper.......now you know why english is the hardest language to learn.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG!  Not only will I need to learn metrics, but I will need to learn to count again!   

Save me from such numerical horrors.....


----------



## middie (Mar 29, 2005)

i can barely count as is... don't expect me to learn how to again lol


----------



## pdswife (Mar 29, 2005)

#'s suck.

lol


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 29, 2005)

Numbers are my nemesis!  Haven't been able to remember a phone number since speed dialing became available...can't add or subtract since I got a calculator....I'm a mess!


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 29, 2005)

I guess the politically correct thing to say is that most women on this forum appear to be numerically challenged.

That is because as women we know everything else!


----------



## Raine (Mar 29, 2005)

I can count in Japanese

ichi
ni
san
shi
go
roku
shichi
hachi
kyu
ju

11 would be ju ichi
12 ju ni


----------



## mudbug (Mar 30, 2005)

So my Uncle Junie (short for Junior) would be "Uncle Twelve" in Japanese.  Love it.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2005)

that's the way it is in german norgeskog, after you get past the teens (why does so much clear up and get easier after the teens?  )


for instance:
eins, zwei, drei, vier, funf, sechs, sieben, acht, neun, zehn, for 1 to 10.
then elf, zwolf, for 11 and 12, (see, they're oddballs)
then dreizehn (3 - 10, or 13), vierzehn (4 - 10 or 14), funfzehn, sechszehn, siebzehn, achtzehn, neunzehn, zwanzig, for 15 thru 20.
then it gets easy, just the first 9 numbers and the decade marker. such as 21 is einsundzwanzig, or 1 and 20. 35 would be 5 and 30, or funfunddreizig.
it's very easy...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 30, 2005)

BRING BACK ROMAN NUMERALS!!!!!!!    


John


----------



## crewsk (Mar 30, 2005)

This is almost like asking why does pneumonia start with a "p"?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2005)

lol crewsk, i don't know how yous guys get pneumonia down there in norris, but up here we get it from coughing and sneezing...


----------



## crewsk (Mar 30, 2005)

We get it from going outsde in the winter with our head wet. At least that's what my grandma always says!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2005)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> BRING BACK ROMAN NUMERALS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> John


 
i II'nd that!!!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 30, 2005)

I guess I am a rare one here, I excelled in math and was always the first one to sit down in a spelling bee.  And with self correcting computers, still cannot spell.  Then learning other languages really messed up things.  I still do not remember i before e or the other way around and the exceptions for it.  UGH...


----------



## middie (Mar 30, 2005)

math an i are enemies. we don't get along at all


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm like Middie. To quote a Jimmy Buffett song, "Math Sucks!" You people are making my head hurt again!!! At least I've learned that collectively, we can count in a half dozen languages!


----------

